# Edge trimming Melamine



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

I am trying to trim Melamine that has been glued to the 16 mm edge of a board that is 2 m x 900 mm. Balancing the router on the edge is not feasible it is too narrow. I was wondering if there was a jig that held the router parallel with top of the board, or long face, and did not use the narrow edge as a balancing point?

Or are there any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you clamp a board flush with the edge to give you a wider surface for the router to sit on?


----------

